# 544 with hydrostatic trans



## fred3309 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an international 544 the trans seems to work fine forward and reverse. the exception being that if the grade is too steep it will not pull it self. Can any one give me some advice on what the problem might be.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It sounds like the hydrostatic pump may be getting weak. Have you tried replacing the trans. oil and filters yet?


----------



## fred3309 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes the filter and oil have been changed. I am waiting for the shop manual to arive to get a better idea of the inner workings.
Is their a presure relief or dump valve that I might check to see if the spring is weak. Also if it is so equiped would their be an adjustmet that could be made. Thank you for your responce.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not that I am aware of. You will very likely need some hydraulic test pressure gauges to check suction and output pressure on the system.


----------



## fred3309 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you For your responce Once I identify the test points I will check Presures. I was hoping for an easy fix. Thanks again.


----------

